# Job Hunting Etiquette



## NagoyaProf

I am living in Nagoya and teaching academic English at a University here. My contract is for a year, so we are set to depart in August. The problem (well, not really a problem depending how you look at it) is we love it here. My husband is also working, and our children are both going to a yochien, so we're all doing well.

A few of my colleagues said that I should get on the ball looking for another position. They said I should start contacting universities now for Spring 2012 positions. The problem is I'm new to Japan so don't have many contacts, so am wondering if it is okay to "cold call" universities. I am from the U.S. and know this approach is acceptable there, but am wondering if it is here.

Any feedback, comments, or suggestions welcome...

Nagoya Prof


----------

